# When buying bettas.



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

What are the keypoints? e.g. Size, Color, Tail Type etc. :roll:


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

It depends on what you're looking to buy. Are you looking to keep personal pets or planning to breed/show fish?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Personal preference. When I go to a store I'm not looking for anything in particular but there is always a Betta that will "talk" to me. I've had crowntails, plakats, veiltails, etc. & ranging in a variety of colors.


----------



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

Thnx for all the response! Well, I do have halfmoons , crowntails and hmpk's.

Is there any keypoints? Lets say for example for choosing a Half Moon Betta or HMPK the basic is the tail should be 180 degress or over. What is it for Crowntails? For Double Tails? or are there other keypoints when buying Halfmoons and HMPK's Betta? Like it should be spoonhead & hunchback. (Just Kidding)


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Are you looking for breeding stock, or do you want a pet? If you want a pet, pick the one you think is the nicest and healthiest looking.


----------



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

isntanything said:


> Are you looking for breeding stock, or do you want a pet? If you want a pet, pick the one you think is the nicest and healthiest looking.


A Breeding Stock.


----------



## sammys14 (Nov 25, 2013)

i agree with instanything it really depends on what you are looking for if it a pet you pick which ever one you want ...but if it for breeding dont take it from the petstore you would have to get from a good breeder and it is better to get them in a pair(sister and brother) so that the gene is all the same and will get better resaults, for the tail questions you have i dont think there is really any "regulations" tail wise but if it for breeding be sure hes not deformed.


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

Some breeders have got amazing lines from petstore bettas, but it's easier and more efficient to buy a breeding pair from a breeder if that's what you want. 

There's some good info about standards on this site

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm


----------



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

Many Thanks!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I disagree you do not need to pair a sibling pair. You need to buy the best fish you can afford IMO. Quality fish will give you quality babies. People that buy from breeders what quality that's why they go to breeders. 

Buy 2 fish that compliment each other. If your females ventral fins are a bit too long look for a male with shorter ones. If your male has a not so gear towline look for a female with a great top line. So when it comes to form always try and get a mate that will help fix the other faults. 

As for color it is easy to have an idea of what you will get when you pick 2 fish of the same or similar color. If blue marbles are what you want find 2 blue marbles.

Most important is health. You want active fish that are big and strong. A male that makes a bubble nest is a good sign. A female that flares and is nice are round also good.


----------



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

snowflake311 said:


> I disagree you do not need to pair a sibling pair. You need to buy the best fish you can afford IMO. Quality fish will give you quality babies. People that buy from breeders what quality that's why they go to breeders.
> 
> Buy 2 fish that compliment each other. If your females ventral fins are a bit too long look for a male with shorter ones. If your male has a not so gear towline look for a female with a great top line. So when it comes to form always try and get a mate that will help fix the other faults.
> 
> ...


This! ;-)
But i am just bit confused with the towline though. Is it the top part?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

It's the back or spine area. You want it to be straight or free of bumps and dips.

Stupid auto correct messes up my typing.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my female I am going to breed. She has a nice top line









I have a male I was going to breed to her but I am now thinking I need a different male. One with shorter venterals because hers are too long and split. That's one example.


----------



## aresthemenace (Jan 24, 2014)

snowflake311 said:


> This is my female I am going to breed. She has a nice top line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro thats the answer i am looking for! Now i know what to check when buying a pair! Anything else btw? haha :lol:

thanks everyone for responding! i really appreciate it!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

aresthemenace said:


> What are the keypoints? e.g. Size, Color, Tail Type etc. :roll:


What do YOU want? :roll: Wait a minute. I don't give a care what you want. :lol:


----------

